# Lobster in Puerto Vallarta



## jckottler (Nov 16, 2010)

Where is the best and most economical place to get lobster in Puerto Vallarta? About how much does it cost for how big a lobster?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you mean langosta, langostinos or other such spiny critters, they are seldom worth the price and are often very overcooked. Lobster, Homerus Americanus with the big claws, come from cold northern waters, not the tropics, and they are much sweeter, meatier and usually larger; although it seems the big ones are getting rare these days. In my youth, I saw a 42 pound specimen in Maine! We typically ate 1.25 - 2 pound lobster, boiled live and with melted butter. In desperation, I once bought a frozen Maine lobster here in Mexico and regret the experience.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

We had a whole Langosta at a ramada on the beach at Boca de Tomates by the Rio Ameca this week. It cost 250 pesos. It was done with garlic and butter and was delicious. A bit pricey but much better than NOTB.

(Rio Ameca forms the border between Jalisco and Najarit north of PV.)


----------

